# How does colors work in Betta Breeding?



## Sappire (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello, I've been doing research, and still can't find the answer. I'm thinking of trying some Betta breeding sometime next year maybe, and I'm just wondering how does the coloring in the Betta fish work? And by that I mean if you add a Blue Betta and Red Betta, would you eventually get Purple? How does it work? I came across two answers but they were very complicated and didn't get to the point.

Thanks. 

(By the way I know about the recessive genes and what not, but just to be sure I would like an explanation)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Colors do not mix in bettas. They are located in layers - each stays in its layer.

Lets say ; blue (iridecent - top layer) x red lower layer. . . . Will usually create blue body with red fins, red with blue sheen on body, (assuming each are genetically true/not mixed). 

Unless there's an x factor - lets say the adition of cambodian (which carries various hidden genes) or marble (which allows iregular color combos) . . . . . Usually the outcome will not change much.

Then there are also mutated colors or genes (marble) and hybid colors like metallic and dragon - which basically works similarly. 

Ask a more specific question - easier to explain. What color do you wish to breed for. And what colors do you have or are available to you to start your breeding quest.


----------



## Sappire (Jun 13, 2018)

indjo said:


> Colors do not mix in bettas. They are located in layers - each stays in its layer.
> 
> Lets say ; blue (iridecent - top layer) x red lower layer. . . . Will usually create blue body with red fins, red with blue sheen on body, (assuming each are genetically true/not mixed).
> 
> ...


When I start breeding I'm really interested in trying to breed a purple Betta, they seem rare correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

This is what is so fun about breeding bettas, you will have a general idea of what you will get when breeding (for example if you are breeding copper x copper you will typically get coppers) , but occasionally you might find a result that will surprise you. Purple,green,pink are some of the most popular "colors" that people try to achieve, but these pigments do not exist in bettas. Breeding a red to a blue might make a betta that appears to be purple in a certain light, but the purple pigmentation will never be created, what might happen is a fish might inherit the red lower layer of one parent and inherit the blue outer layer of another parent and may appear purple but is not truly purple.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

As RickyT explained, purple doesn't exist. The best ppl have achieved is "purple-ish" which actually is a combination of red and blue, each in their own layer. These colors usually do not breed true. Each color will follow its genetic tendenciy and you will end up with many blue-red bicolors.

The closest to purple is perhaps the lavender. IMO it is the result of blue-red-cambodian. Unless your breeders came from a long line of lavender, be ready to get bicolors and cambodian line colors.

Study betta colors - ones that exists. See if another color or pattern catches your eyes. And set it as your goal. . . . Less disappointing. Perhaps after more experiences, you can set a more challenging goal


----------

